# 4 hour layover in St Thomas



## natasha5687 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am exploring my options for my return flight home from Puerto Rico.  I can return with a 4 hour layover at STT.  Is this enough time to leave the airport and do a little sightseeing? As a US citizen I believe this would be treated as a domestic flight.  All suggestions welcome


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 26, 2015)

You are flying from another island to STT - and then to Puerto Rico?  Generally it is PR that is the hub.

If you truly have 4 hours on StT, and can leave the airport - then have a taxi-bus either take you into Charlotte Amalie for shopping and food. There is a great PR restaurant in CA (look on Yelp), or if you are into the beaches - check out Megans Bay and/or a tour of that side of the island.

This may be better to post on the Carib forum.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2015)

Is a four hour layover really enough? That isn't a lot of time. Given the additional customs clearance required in St Thomas back to the mainland, you would barely get out of the airport to your destination and you will need to turn around to get back, clear customs and security to make your flight. Get stuck in traffic on a busy cruise ship day and you might be in trouble.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 27, 2015)

It is very easy getting out of STT airport but getting back IN can take a long time. We have friends last winter that missed their outbound flights even with arriving 2.5 hours ahead. 
If you could get a 6 hour stopover, not traveling in the winter and were traveling during the week then maybe it is doable. 
Otherwise, not enough time.


----------



## amanda14 (Feb 27, 2015)

Agree, very slow getting back in and I'm not sure Charlotte Amalie is worth it to do, then again the airport could be maddening after 4 hours.  Makes NY airports seem on the cutting edge.


----------



## hcarman (Feb 27, 2015)

There is a hotel right next to the airport that has a beach area - even with a short amount of time, you could probably go over there and chill for awhile at the beach or pool - maybe get a bite to eat.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 27, 2015)

hcarman said:


> There is a hotel right next to the airport that has a beach area - even with a short amount of time, you could probably go over there and chill for awhile at the beach or pool - maybe get a bite to eat.



This is what I would do if I had 4 hours to kill, but I would have beach gear and ability to rinse off before heading back to STT.  If, of course, there is no huge wait to go back thru Customs/Immigration.
Generally, on Fridays (in mid-June) when we go in/out of STT it is pretty fast to get thru (~30mins), and no cruise ships in town - so we show up around 90 mins before (w/ 2 checkin bags) - but we also use a Porter.

We did get denied boarding once - the day AA switched over to charging for bags (returning from our 2-week vacation on StJ) - and it was chaos. 90 mins early - and no chance - luggage tags went on forever (USVI at its best…). Luckily, Westin St John was partly to blame (ferry issue), and they put us up free for 3 nights (in a 3Bd private pool villa) since we couldn't get an AA flight out until Monday. So, it turned into a blessing in disguise… 

This really should be on Carib forum...


----------

